# Push Blocks WIP



## seaco (27 Dec 2006)

I saw these sanding blocks at a local Hyper Value store they are sold as sanding blocks but I needed some pushers for my planer thicknesser so I bought some of that non slip matting stuff (technical term) and these blocks even had clips at each end to hold the stuff... They are made by a firm called JAK keep an eye open for them.

Good I thought for a pound each...


----------



## PowerTool (27 Dec 2006)

Good idea,Lee - one to file away in the "top tips" section (both useful _and_ cost-effective  )

Andrew


----------



## sliver (28 Dec 2006)

Non-slip matting stuff.......Non-slip matting stuff?? Technical term? If you're going to get all Hi-tech & super-human on us we're going home & taking our ball with us. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Nice idea Lee. Simple idea, super effective.

Cheers, Sliver


----------



## Niki (29 Dec 2006)

Very good idea Lee

we have them here at the same price and tomorrow I'm going to the "big box" so I'll buy a few of them.

About the non-slip matting, I found that you can buy it muuuuch cheaper and in square meters in the carpet shop, we use them under the carpets on slippery floors...

Thanks for sharing
niki


----------



## seaco (29 Dec 2006)

Niki":3ta453p1 said:


> About the non-slip matting, I found that you can buy it muuuuch cheaper and in square meters in the carpet shop, we use them under the carpets on slippery floors...
> 
> niki



Thanks for the heads up on the matting Niki... I found you can buy it cheaply in the same store a couple of quid for about a square metre, if you need a larger amount Niki's seems to be the way to go...:wink:


----------

